
Why Commercial Solar Needs 'FinTech' - mooreds
http://blog.wundercapital.com/2016/04/20/why-commercial-solar-needs-fintech-2/
======
sharemywin
Not just solar, commercial equipment in general with some kind of insurance
backed into the loan. And allow used equipment.

